

CodeTyper - now you can type and sound like a hacker in the movies - codejoust
http://codetyper.tk/

======
gourneau
This is hilarious. The only proper way to use this is go to a coffee shop late
at night and type furiously, with a very serious demeanor.

------
cleverjake
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2480946>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2485159>

Very funny, but posted multiple times. Those are just the ones that reached
the front page.

~~~
codejoust
codetyper ≠ hackertyper. This has a bunch of changes / improvements. It's a
fork.

------
asymptotic
Shame about the multiple posts, but this is truly hilarious. For bonus points
the author should allow people to specific an arbitrary url from Google Code
Search, Github, Bitbucket, Linux kernal source, etc. and then wrap it in a
simple HTTP GET type API.

Everyone loves a cheeky API.

------
gapo
seriously great stuff for showboating ! Anychance I can get an access granted
- you now have access to NSA security archives if I enter a particular key
combination ?

~~~
codejoust
I've heard a rumor that has to do with a finicky enter key. (Or you can view
source).

